# New Dilemma...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I'm still looking after my friend's dogs, the pit bulls, and I can't spend as much time with them as they deserve and need, so of course they've grown some really bad habits, which include, but are not limited to: jumping on the gate trying to break through it, trying to climb the wall next to the window, barking at anything any anything that moves outside of the kennel, flipping food bowls, and last, but not least, flipping the water bowl... -.-

So, the other day, Havok began to flip the water bowl in their kennel. He would literally, right after I refilled it and put them back in the kennel to eat, jump in, start pawing all the water out, and then would flip it. I had notified my friend that she needed to come and clean out the kennel, because it's a horrible wreck of horrible kibble-poops (Purina Little Bites... *cries*), and now that she needs to come spend time with them, give them a little attention, so that way Havok won't feel the need to flip his water bowl. Well, the problem got worse and worse, as they would go many hours without water, because I can't go an refill it every five minutes when I'm not home, and when they did have water, they wouldn't drink it because Havok would have it gone within a matter of seconds, and they would literally start jumping on the gate more and more trying to get out.

Well, my friend has been going through a LOT lately, and when I say a lot, I mean she's got problems that most of us couldn't imagine, so I've been trying to keep it cool, just suggesting she come clean out their kennel, reminding her that I need dog food money because I'm not rich enough to afford taking care of her dogs. But today was just the breaking point, because not only is it dangerous for her dogs to be out there in the hot Nevada weather without water, but someone could call the cops on me for A) not having water out there at all times for them to have access to and B) for having too many dogs on the property without a dog fancier's permit.

So, when I called, yes, I was a little flustered, but the first thing I said was "I'm not trying to be mean, but..." then went on to say she needed to do something about her dogs, that Havok keeps flipping the water bowl, and before I even had a chance to explain to her that I felt it's dangerous for both them and myself, and that I just wanted her to come spend some more time with them (which, by the way, would probably be very therapeutic for her stress and help to calm her down and give her more to be thankful about in life) and to start looking for places they could possibly go, she pretty much shouts at me "Fine! I got it! I'll take them to the pound tomorrow!"

*sigh*

Seriously...don't shoot the messenger.

If it was possible, I would totally bring them inside the house with me and the other dogs, spend as much time with them as I do my two, but there's one giant problem: Reo has some dog aggression stemming from when he was a pup and was attacked by a lab at the dog park. Obviously can't risk the 120 lb Pit Bull ravaging my 35-45 lb Siberian Huskies. Not only that, but to let them out of the kennel and spend more time with them, I'd have to lock up my dogs, and that's not fair to them.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you have a local pit rescue?? I'd send them there before I'd let her take them to the "pound"


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

She is supposed to be looking into it...or was... I don't know what happened to that.

I know of one alleged Pit Bull rescue, but from what I've heard, they're a sham, and they're all in it for the money, and they keep numerous dogs in a small environment and don't clean up after them...and they keep a baby in the same environment. Oh, and the dogs are all in poor shape when they leave.

Luckily, all the pounds here are no-kill, and even the Humane Society puts animals down only if they're absolutely beyond rehabilitation, be it physically or mentally.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If there isn't a Pit rescue, there has to be a non-breed specific dog rescue out there....?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, but, now the problem is that they're not my dogs, and she's not talking to me, so how am I supposed to suggest to her about taking them to a non-specific dog rescue? -.-


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

If they're at your house and she won't respond to you I'd take that as she's abandoned them in your care and take them to a rescue

Tough situation either way...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

I almost posted on CraigsList about them, begging someone to take them, or to give me advice on where to take them other than the pound, but...I don't feel comfortable doing so, because they aren't my dogs, and I really don't want to create more problems between us. She is my friend, and I'd really like to keep it civil, but I don't think she'd ever, ever, ever talk to me again if I took them to a rescue, especially not if she figured something else out for them, because I don't know whether or not she had time to cool off and think of other options. DX

There have been times when I've been at the brink of taking them to a rescue myself, though...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess the best thing you can do is try to reach her and have a calm discussion on the best resolution to the situation.

Present her with some options and go from there?


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Well, I called her back right after that, and got half a word out before she goes "I told you I got it figured out and I don't need to listen to it!" and hung up on me. So I wrote a letter explaining what I meant, and the dogs' behavior, and I'll leave it on the kennel for if she comes by tomorrow, and hopefully, when I get home from work, they're still here and she's calmed down and realized I'm not trying to be a raving Witch with a capital B.

Kinda just wanted to vent my frustrations here more than anything, though. :tongue:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

xxshaelxx said:


> Kinda just wanted to vent my frustrations here more than anything, though. :tongue:


I'll go to bed then... :tongue:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, she came and got the dogs. I don't know what she did with them, and I'm sure she didn't take them to the pound, because she came while I was at work, at around 6:00 or 7:00 in the evening or so. I left her a letter trying to explain myself, but I'm pretty sure she ignored it, because she didn't respond or anything. So whatever. If she wants to be a hypocritical witch, that's her problem. -.-


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, at least they are out of your hands now and not your problem. Hopefully she takes good care of them. One thing is for certain, she is not at all a friend...


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That's very sad. No matter how rough things have gotten, my dogs are the only ones who have always been there for me. I can't even fathom just ditching them because things became too difficult. Hopefully she found a safe place for them. You're a good friend for trying to help her and her dogs.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Hmph..."not at all a friend..."

On July 1 (I remember, because it was the day my friend got married), I came home in the wee hours of the morning from a party and the back door was WIDE open with everyone asleep. I put my sneakers on, because I had heels on, and rushed out the back door to find my cat, Meatball. Luckily, he didn't venture further than the neighbor's yard. Up until this point, I had problems with her (she was living here at the time) leaving my front, screen door open, not making sure it was closed behind her, and several times, it posed a problem with the dogs and cats, but never really a HUGE problem. I did talk to her, though, numerous times, about it. Her boyfriend passed it off as nothing, or at least that's what I got from what he mumbled, of which I only heard half of what he said which was "I don't care...mumble, mumble, mumble." I passed it off as nothing.

So anyways, July 1 morning, wake up to bad news, the day gets worse as Adam continues to be a prick about doing the cake for my friend's wedding, and I help him out, with him still being a prick the whole time. My friend left at about 11:00, Adam left at about 12:00. Now, she closed the door, of which I'm pretty sure, but there's no saying whether Meatball was still in the house or not at this time, because she had been going in and out all morning and I hadn't seen him at all, but she swears he was in my room when she went out to feed her dogs.

Anyways, Adam came home from where he went at noon, and it is unsure as to whether or not he left the door open at this point, and until this point, I had not even left the bedroom. The only time I left the bed, actually, was to go to the bathroom. So anyways, we finish with the cake and start to get ready, at which point I get the cats' food ready. "Meatball...Meatball? Meatbaaaaaall!" No cat. And out here, that's a HUGE worry, because outside cats fall prey to coyotes every single day, and even though Meatball is a large cat with some fierce claws, I was terrified of the fact that he had gotten outside and was doing who knows what, and of course I couldn't stop to look for him, because I was supposed to be taking pictures of my friend's wedding for her, AND we had to get the cake down there. -.-

Adam got an earful. I called up Rachel, she got an earful. I was ravaged with guilt ALL day. Technically, even though we didn't know who did it, every single one of us was at fault for not being more careful. Rachel was PISSED at me for getting an earful. WELL, I'M F-ING SORRY! but it's just a LITTLE stressful to have been yelled at all F-ING morning for no F-ING reason and then to find your cat is GONE. He was gone for almost twenty four hours before Adam brought him in the next morning. He had been hanging out in the neighbor's yard again, but that's certainly not where he was at all night. She actually said something to Adam, behind my back, which caused him to say something at the most CRUCIAL moment that made me almost, quite literally, kill myself because of the way he said it, the way he twisted around her words, and the situation I was already in. I'm sorry, but I had EVERY right to be pissed off that nobody was taking me seriously when I said to leave the f-ing doors shut. It is MY house, and when you don't take precautions to keep MY animals in, YES, it's infuriating!

So...now...isn't she being pretty much a hypocrite by screaming and yelling at me and reacting this way to me when she SO hated when I did pretty much the same thing to her?

How is that for "not at all a friend..."?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Again, not at all a friend, but I don't think that quite cuts it!


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Yup, that's pretty rotten. I had a roommate that thought nothing of doing things like that. It's such a relief when these people are out of your life and you can finally breathe and not have to stress over wondering what stupid crap they'll pull next. 

I also have a cat named Meatball!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I also have a cat named Meatball!


REALLY?! THAT IS FLIPPING AWESOME!!! hahaha. My mum and pop renamed Meatball. He used to be a Merlin, but this name fits him SO much better. lol.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> REALLY?! THAT IS FLIPPING AWESOME!!! hahaha. My mum and pop renamed Meatball. He used to be a Merlin, but this name fits him SO much better. lol.


Haha, yup! It's a great name! She's such a little chunk muffin. She learned how to annoy the other cats to the point that they'll leave their dishes and then she very quickly scarfs their food. She's a very small but plump little thing. She's also got several nicknames; Burrito Supreme, Royale With Cheese, Beefaroni, Chunkin Puff, and Chunkerton to name a few, hahaha. I need to figure out some way to slim her down a bit!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha. Meatball isn't really fat. He was when my mum and dad changed his name, but I've since slimmed him down to the perfect weight. He tries SOOOOO hard to eat the other cats' food, but I stop him most of the time. They all get fed separately, too. haha. He's a little piggy!


----------

